# Goldfish & Tank



## heabrook (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

We purchased a goldfish about 1 1/2 months ago. He is in a 10gal
tank with filtration system.

The last time we cleaned him, we noticed that the water became very murky
about 3 days after the cleaning. So, we cleaned him again and the same thing happened.

Nothing has changed... same filter, water treatment, food, etc... Do you think the filter isn't working? We just bought the filter 1 1/2 months ago too.. it is a tetra whisper. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How much water are you changing? all of it?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

How big is the fish? Generally 20-30 gallons is the minimum for a goldfish. Like Lexus said how much water are you changing? Do you have a test kit? If so could you give us your watar parameters. Any tankmates?


----------



## heabrook (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

thanks for responding. The tank size is fine, he is just a lil guy and he is the only one in the tank. Like I said, the water was fine until one day we changed it again and three days later it became murky. I don't do 100% water changes, though I did when the water became very murky... and about 3 days later, it started getting murky again.

I have a test kit that tests for Nitrate, Nitrite, Hardness, Alkalinity and pH. Everything tests within the normal range except for the alkalinity, but it is just barely below the moderate range.

Nitrate: 0
Nitrite 0
Hardness: 75 (soft)
Alk: between 40 and 80, closer to 40
pH: 6.8-7.2


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

What about the ammonia level?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

A single goldfish will be ok in a 10 gal for a little while but be prepared to upgrade and give him a roommate some time down the road. They live up to and over 30 years depending on care and are social animals. Keeping one by himself for this length of time seems cruel to me. For 2 of them a 30 gal is a great option, 45 gal is even better.
What kind of substrate do you have in our tank? Did you add latrite? If that stuff is not washed out enough, it will leak sediments in your tank for several water changes and cloud the tank. Otherwise you may have had an algae bloom. That will disappear on it's own giving it some time. There is a product called B Clear that will bind the floating matter and clear the tank within a few hours. Worked with mine and I only had to use it once. 2 years and 10 tanks later and I still have an almost full bottle of it.


----------



## heabrook (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok. I don't add latrite, I don't know what that is. I use AmQuel+
I'm going to look for the B Clear
The water becomes a strange green tinge.. if that helps


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Green is algae. Not a problem for the fish but looks bad. Is the fish doing OK? Algae is caused by too much light or too much organic wasre in the water. There are commercial products that will clear the algae. May be temporary tho.


----------



## heabrook (Dec 20, 2005)

Ansel is fine.. he isn't acting any different at all. The water just looks really green and icky, but doesn't smell. We keep a light on in his tank for him, should we turn it off more? I don't think it is waste, we have a filter and keep his tank clean.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Do you leave the light on all the time? If so that is likely the problem. Light should be on 10 -12 hrs. / day.... Nitrates build up in a clean tank. It is a by-product of fish waste. The only way to eliminate it is with regular partial water changes.


----------



## heabrook (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't leave the light on all the time actually... I turn it off at night, but usually turn it on around 7am and then off at around 9 which is more than 10-12 hrs... I won't leave it on so long. But I tested for nitrates and its normal


----------

